# CPT 36556 California Workers Comp



## bill2doc (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi All,

I am trying to get paid for a Central Line CPT code 36556 from a Ca work comp carrier.  They are telling me that the code is invalid... Is there another code that anyone knows of that I can use ??

Thank you
Vickie


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 22, 2010)

Ca Work comp uses I believ it is 1996 CPT codes so you will need to get the same version they use or they will consider any code not created in that version an invalid code.


----------



## bill2doc (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you... I don't go back that far... I'll have to check around. Thanks agian!


----------



## gherimicheleCPC (Mar 25, 2010)

Try 36489


----------



## gherimicheleCPC (Mar 25, 2010)

or 36490


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 25, 2010)

bill2doc said:


> Thank you... I don't go back that far... I'll have to check around. Thanks agian!



You can go to the Work Comp fee schedule to see the codes but we finally found a book on ebay and that has helped tremendously!  No more rejections!


----------



## artemissp (Nov 15, 2010)

*california state workers comp cpt book*

any one can help me with a free cpt website for workers comp


----------

